#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-22
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> alolha
<slashtom> good morning
<slashtom> how long until your home cztab?
<czajkowski> tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> :)
<slashtom> you're*
<slashtom> good good
<slashtom> so by tomorrow evening your desire for supermacs will have waned
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> followed by taytos
<czajkowski> red lemonade
<ebel> apparently tk red lemonade has some additative that makes it illegal to ship across EU borders.
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> seemingly some shop in north london sells it
<czajkowski> but you've to buy 15 bottles at a time
<ebel> hahahaha
<slashtom> red lemonade sounds quite vile
<czajkowski> it's alien to english folks
<czajkowski> they ask for lemonade
<czajkowski> and you get white stuff
<AlanBell> you can get expensive taytos in Waxy O'Connors
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> but I'd end up on the beer if I go in there :)
<AlanBell> cheaper than the water
<AlanBell> I got a round of drinks, one person asked for still water, it was £4.50
<AlanBell> presumably it had been gargled by Irish mermaids
<ebel> "tap water" being the magic phrase
 * slashtom hasn't quite gone native yet: no to red lemonade and i need to be drunk before going into supermacs
<AlanBell> my last full day here today, not had red lemonade yet, might get some to educate the offspring
<AlanBell> czajkowski is bringing me a plane over tomorrow so I can get back to the UK
<czajkowski> AlanBell: you heading back and kids staying ?
<AlanBell> no, we are all going back together
<czajkowski> ahh I was gonna say give em red lemonade and cream soda
<AlanBell> or at least that is the plan as I understand it :)
<czajkowski> and have em bouncing off walls
<dax_roc> Any one using tmux here ?
<dax_roc> *tmux & irssi + nicklist.pl
<czajkowski> never heard of it
<ebel> tmux is like gnu screen.
<dax_roc> No its more powerful
 * ebel sometimes uses screen. tmux i have no idea about it
<ebel> dax_roc: can tmux 'screen' an already running process?
<dax_roc> you can use screen inside a tmux window?
<dax_roc> with tmux you can split a terminal vertical and horizontal, have multiple windows with multiple panes . Script it's startup to log you into all servers etc run cmds etc
<dax_roc> really nice for monitoring servers etc
<ebel> sounds like screen.
<ebel> you can split windows with screen (maybe only one way)
<dax_roc> ebel: yes if you can attach to it from the cli you can reattach in a tmux window
<ebel> you can reattach a screen session from a different machine....
<dax_roc> screen has a lot of legacy code, there is a patch to do the spliting
<dax_roc> ebel: oh yeah , thats no problem you can have it open on more than one
<ebel> if i ssh into a server and forget to use screen, and i start a long running process, there's no easy way to put that process into a screen session.
<ebel> is that possible with tmux?
<ebel> I have sometimes started long processes on a server and then i want to go home (so close the ssh connection), but if i do that the long running process stops
<ebel> twould be cool if you could 'screen' an existing process
<dax_roc> ebel: not sure of that, but you could set a tmux session to auto launch on login. and ask you do you want to continue running the session on logout  ?
<ebel> nah, i know you can detach a screen session and log out, that's the point of screen.
<ebel> I sometimes start screen with "ssh somehost -t screen -RD". i dislike having it start on log in.
<dax_roc> I think you can fork a running process to the background anyway. Never used it tbh
<ebel> but "screen an existing process" would be a killer feature.
<ebel> you can background a process and then 'disown' it, but then it's hard to view the stdout (unless you start it piping) or it's hard to interact with the process.
<dax_roc> if you can fork it, all you need to do is attach to the process in a screen / tmux session
<dax_roc> ebel: i've used screen for years. I now moving to tmux tho :D ( 1 week testing )
<ebel> oh? cool.
<ebel> (and technically i think all processes fork from the original shell, that's how they get a different process id/pid :P )
<dax_roc> ebel: simple test would be run top && and try attach it to a screen/tmux session I guess
<dax_roc> ebel: take a look at retty
<dax_roc> ebel: also neercs ? not sure on either, let me know if they work :D
<airurando> evening
<airurando> oh dear.... gruppy.com has a kids channel now.  more reasons to spend!
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-23
<jshortland> good morning all
<AlanBell> morning
<AlanBell> free wifi in SNN is nice
<jshortland> so whats everyone up to today?
<airurando> evening
<slashtom> hey airurando
<slashtom> sorry for the delay with the photos, hell of a busy week so far
<airurando> no bother slashtom
<airurando> whenever you get around to it is fine
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-24
<tdr112> how would i fidn out with folder iptables is in
<tdr112> never mind found it
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-26
<tdr112> morning all
<ebel> yo
<tdr112> what is the best why to find a file , just grep the whole disk
<ebel> find
<ebel> there's a command for it.
<ebel> that'll find files (& directories) based on the name, location, size etc. Do you need to search inside a file or just the name/path/etc?
<tdr112> ah that is better
<tdr112> thanks ebel
<tdr112> much much much quicker
<ebel> were you grepping "grep /dev/sda1" ? :P
<tdr112> na even worse grep /*
<tdr112> bad mistake , it was even looking in /proc
<tdr112> only had it going for a minute and said to myself this cant be right
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> "find /" will do similar
<ebel> but you can add in "-x" or something to restrict it to only one device
<tdr112> but not open the files :)
<ebel> lots of unix commands that do recursiveness often have an option to only stay on one device.
<ebel> I was backing up a server once and copying all the files. I wondered if it was a good idea to do it with /proc (or /dev) or something
<ebel> and someone pointed out that /dev/kmem (?) is the contents of the RAM of the machine, and that it would not be wise to restore that to an existing system :P
<tdr112> you dont need /proc
<ebel> You can look into the files with the -exec argument to find
<ebel> or pipe through xargs, parrellel, etc.
<tdr112> it is a virtual file system
<ebel> yep
<airurando> morning
<tdr112> hey airurando
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> long time no see
<airurando> you all set for electric picnic?
<tdr112> nope , i hope to get my tent and all that this weekend if i dont have to work
 * airurando won't be able to make the early part of the release party on 15 oct 11 due to work :(
<airurando> shift has gone from 4 to 3 people and that weekend one of the girls is getting married with the other going to the wedding.
<airurando> Some other poor sod has to be drafted in to help me so no point in even asking for time off.
<ebel> We've got the OK from TOG for a global jam there
<ebel> So there'll be a Dublin venue for the Ubuntu Global Jam, in TOG
<tdr112> airurando: we will have to get back onto the galway lads again about bug jam , as i think i stole them for the hackerspace at electric picnic
<airurando> tdr112 no I think it is ok
<airurando> a few of them were at the monthly meeting on the 17th and they said they were going ahed with it.
<airurando> they put it up on their calendar of events so I generated the loco dir listing based on that
<airurando> charles-091labs said he was going to electric picnic with you but some other members stepped up to the plate (fair play to them)
<tdr112> yep but i only got them to come to ep the other night ,
<airurando> tdr112 I don't follow. what is ep?
<ebel> electric picnic
<airurando> thanks ebel
<ebel> some hackerspace people are going to do demos and stuff (right?)
<airurando> tdr112 are you sure they are all going?
<airurando> that is not the way it was portrayed at the monthly meeting
<airurando> tdr112 could you clarify this as we'll have to pull the Galway one down from the loco dir if it is not going ahead
<tdr112> airurando: i have talk to them since the monthly meeting , 3 out of the 4 are going , i will email them now to confirm they are going ahead
<airurando> thanks
<airurando> it is still listed on their upcoming events
<tdr112> any one know how to go from unix time to real time
<ebel> date
<tdr112> i have a time in millseconds
<tdr112> since 1970
<tdr112> i want its real time
<ebel> with @
<ebel> e.g. date -d "@1234567890"
<ebel> date -d SOMETHING will parse and print the date represented by SOMETHING
<ebel> (pedantically unix time is only approximately the number of seconds since 1st jan 1970, it doesn't include leap seconds)
<ebel> probably not relevant for you, but remember sometimes unix time can go backwards.
<ebel> (when a leap second occurs the unix time might go forwards then backwards to make all the sums add up)
<tdr112> so i have this 13143700177851471228928
<tdr112> i want it in normal time
<tdr112> date -d "@13143700177851471228928"
<tdr112> now working
<tdr112> ah ok its not linux its a java problem , my * was in int when it should be long
<ebel> you divide by 1,000,000 to get from nanosec to seconds?
<ebel> sorry, 1,000 to get from millisec
<ebel> might wanna double check the source for your numbers. see if the specs say "unix time" or "milliseconds since 00:00 1st jan 1970", cause there could be a difference due to leap seconds.
<ebel> (if there is a spec ;) )
<ebel> (very much depends on how accurate you want/need it to be)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-08-28
<airurando> morning
<czajkowski> My talk from Oggcamp and slides with the video are now up http://cypher.skynet.ie/oggcamp/ http://blip.tv/episode/5492176
<czajkowski> http://blip.tv/file/get/Oggcamp-LifeOutsideOfIRC453.mov
<czajkowski> http://blip.tv/file/get/Oggcamp-LifeOutsideOfIRC602.m4v
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-20
<ebel> Anyone know how to prevent a package from being uninstalled via apt? http://serverfault.com/questions/419231/prevent-a-package-from-being-uninstalled-in-ubuntu
<airurando> ebel you about?
<ebel> airurando: aye
<airurando> just got a mail re conf pack
<airurando> you too?
<airurando> could you apply for the CDs through the normal means?
<airurando> you can give my address for the delivery.
<ebel> ah yes
<airurando> cool
<airurando> when are you off?
<ebel> flight is on friday
<airurando> nice
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-23
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> tdr112: all recovered?
<tdr112> i am , had a great night on the sunday a few nice chats , hard day in work on monday too tried
<tdr112> do you know who wrote the quzz game app , i could use it in an upcoming event
<czajkowski> why it was awful!
<czajkowski> tdr112: maybe as dick turpin it was his thing
#ubuntu-ie 2012-08-25
<porte-r> ola
<porte-r> labhraíonn duine ar bith anseo Gaeilge?
